# Project 420 Rancher



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok, so I bought a 2007 Rancher from a guy I worked with back in 2011. It was in need a some serious TLC. It didn't run or roll because it was locked in 3rd gear. So I did my magic and then had a backup 4 wheeler so that if I wanted to go ride someone could go with me and take it.

Parts changed:
electronic gear selector motor
wheel bearings (changed them only, then realized I needed to change ball joints too so I just ordered new spindles)
changed rear diff with rebuilt one
new front shocks
new rear shock
new front axles
new rear shoes (too bad I can't get the rear drum brake to work...typical)
new yuasa battery

Can't think of anything else off the top of my head. Going to sell to clear room in garage. Will post in classifieds when I get a chance.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

They are so ugly with their clothes off!!!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Posted in classifieds

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=8350833#post8350833


----------

